# New give away.....



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2009)

Raleigh and Bram gave me the idea.
I like the idea. So...... I will give away a fly box with a dozen and a half flies to one member that replies to this thread. Winner can decide what it includes,wets,drys,terrestrials,steamers,salt or fresh water or a combo. What do ya think? Drawing will be 1/1/10 at 12 noon.
__________________


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me..I am getting ready to go get my others wet and a few more won't hurt!
  Count me in!

...and make mine dry and on the rocks (trout)


----------



## shdybrady19 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would like to be entered please


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 26, 2009)

thats a cool idea...maybe freshwater bass and bream flies...popping bugs, streamers, frogs, and more popping bugs!!!  that would be my ultimate fly box for here!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2009)

Bram is added.
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4429100&postcount=12


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 26, 2009)

*Count me in.*

I want in too!  Thank you sir!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2009)

I`m interested!


----------



## LJay (Dec 26, 2009)

Add me too!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you and please add me!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 26, 2009)

Please add me and thanks.


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 26, 2009)

Please add me to the pot!


----------



## ccookou812 (Dec 26, 2009)

Add me too I love to fly fish for hybrids and stripers on lake jackson during the mayfly hatch


----------



## Farm (Dec 26, 2009)

Add me please.......


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 26, 2009)

*Give away flys*

Put me in also  Thank You


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 26, 2009)

Please add me in too. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## savannahkelly (Dec 26, 2009)

I would be honored to be entered in this fine drawing.


----------



## Buster (Dec 26, 2009)

if you would--put my name in the hat as well  
thanks


----------



## olcowman (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity...... I'm in.


----------



## joe sangster (Dec 26, 2009)

Please add me to the hat !

Joe Sangster


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll bite...add me to the list as well!


----------



## pappabuck (Dec 26, 2009)

put me in thanks


----------



## steve campbell (Dec 26, 2009)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## fishbait (Dec 26, 2009)

You can add me to the pot too sir.  Thank you.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Dec 26, 2009)

Add me please. Thanks!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2009)

Add my name please.


----------



## F1Rocket (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the chance to wet some of your flies.


----------



## Hal (Dec 26, 2009)

Throw my name in the hat and thanks.


----------



## david w. (Dec 26, 2009)

please put me in paymaster


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 26, 2009)

Your a good guy-thanks but I don't fly fish--


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Dec 27, 2009)

I dont fly fish either but its a super nice gesture.  You guys are a great group.  I am happy Booger turned me on to this forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2009)

add me please, Paymaster!
I'd love some freshwater terrestrials and streamers!


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 27, 2009)

I would definetely like to get in on this drawing,  Thanks for the gesture, KC


----------



## kirby999 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks !! Please add me to the list . I enjoy seeing what others create and it'll be fun fishing with something other than my own . kirby


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey...........sounds great ! Put me down for drawing on the stuff. I have a fly rod stuck back and was thinking about using it this year.


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me. Thanks


----------



## GABowhuntr (Dec 27, 2009)

Count me in kind sir - Thanks!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2009)

You can add me to the list. Thanks. This is a very nice gesture.


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't fly fish but my best friend(cobra97) does so please include me in.


----------



## jsimages (Dec 27, 2009)

got a my first fly rod for christmas but no flies and noone close to me sells them. i would greatly appreciate them as im wanting to try it out soon. thanks


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 27, 2009)

Please count me in. This sounds fun.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 27, 2009)

*I'll add my name to the list*

My menu choice would be:
wets,terrestrials,steamers, fresh water combo 

Maybe all of us Fly Fishing bums should do this 

Though my tyiing skills arent anything like yours Paymaster, but they do look goood enuff to trick a wise ol'rainbow or two 

Mossy


----------



## sleeze (Dec 27, 2009)

im game.  add me to the pot.


----------



## bcleveland (Dec 27, 2009)

add me to the list and thanks


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 27, 2009)

wow you can add me to the hat and thanks for the chance.


----------



## thegaduck (Dec 27, 2009)

*Add me also, please*

Thanks.


----------



## papagil (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me Please


----------



## WinMag.300 (Dec 27, 2009)

*im in*

put my name in the hat.


----------



## arcame (Dec 27, 2009)

count me in also, thanks


----------



## wet feet (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me please


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me also please. I'm buying my first fly pole in January and could use some fancy flies to go with it.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me also please would like to take my little girl this year. Thanks


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 27, 2009)

Add me please


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Dec 27, 2009)

Count me in! 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## whenders (Dec 27, 2009)

Please count me in.


----------



## moyehow (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in. Please.  Thanks.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 28, 2009)

Very Cool!

I'm just taking it up again after about a 20 year hiatus!  I just picked up an 8wt slat outfit.  I'd love to have some GA hand-tieds to try.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Brine (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## smittyg (Dec 28, 2009)

good deal.enter me also


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 28, 2009)

*flies*

Put me in please.

Thank you.


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 28, 2009)

Add me to the list as well thanks


----------



## clayfish (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks Paymaster.


----------



## Rockytop (Dec 28, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 28, 2009)

Count me in and thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Dec 28, 2009)

Please add me to the hat !


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 28, 2009)

Put my name in the hat


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in... Does it come with a fly rod too?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Dec 28, 2009)

Add me in please


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I'm in... Does it come with a fly rod too?





If I knew how to make one I would.Might could cut ya a cane pole!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2009)

skiff23 is added


----------



## EON (Dec 28, 2009)

Great Idea, add me to the list.


----------



## Fortenberry (Dec 28, 2009)

I would love to break out my late fathers old fly rod. Could you put me in please? Thanks and god bless!!


----------



## CapeFearCatfish (Dec 28, 2009)

throw me in too!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 28, 2009)

If it's not too late, I'd like to be in the box.  Thanks PayM.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 28, 2009)

Add me to the list please!


----------



## oldenred (Dec 28, 2009)

put me in plz


----------



## The Captain (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll take some.


----------



## XiBowhunter (Dec 28, 2009)

there are some generous people around here!  Hopefully I can win to finally break out the fly rod again.

Add me please.  Thank you!


----------



## pop pop jones (Dec 28, 2009)

*me to*

I can always use some bass flies.
Thanks, and add my name also.


----------



## jalawson (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds great!  count me in!


----------



## Red Man (Dec 28, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## valkrod (Dec 28, 2009)

*Flys*

Please add me. Thank you.
Ken


----------



## BobR93 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Thank you!*

I want in too! Thank you sir!


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Dec 28, 2009)

Put me in. Thanks


----------



## ltmedic (Dec 28, 2009)

Put me in please. Thank you!!!!


----------



## crokseti (Dec 28, 2009)

Trout and striper combo?
Help me decide.
Add my name please.
Your a good man !


----------



## Luckybuck (Dec 28, 2009)

I am in, thanks.


----------



## porkbelly (Dec 28, 2009)

Add me  I am a beginner but love it.


----------



## gobbler getter (Dec 28, 2009)

include me please


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 29, 2009)

yes please...


----------



## jfinch (Dec 29, 2009)

Add me to the list as well.

Thanks,


----------



## Backwoodsman (Dec 29, 2009)

Please add my name in the give away.  Thank you.


----------



## waregle1 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fly giveaway*

Thanks Paymaster...add my name to the list as well...

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## gp lineman (Dec 29, 2009)

Thx! Please put me in!:


----------



## boohoo222 (Dec 30, 2009)

i love flyfishin and using poppinbugs please enter me into giveaway


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Everyone posted is listed. Couple more days to get in.


----------



## jeff74 (Dec 30, 2009)

Please add me>thanks


----------



## Underwatercolors (Dec 30, 2009)

Add me to the drawing - thanks


----------



## mtncove (Dec 30, 2009)

If I may, I would like to be entered. 
My Wife has just started flyfishing and could use some quality flies to take with her on her first big outing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Please add my name, thanks for the kind gesture.

I really enjoy catching bream on the rise!


----------



## justinkm (Dec 30, 2009)

count me in


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Dec 30, 2009)

I would be honored if you included my name in the drawing. I have taken to fishing for trout while I hike.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 30, 2009)

Very generous over! Put me in.


----------



## Georgiared (Dec 30, 2009)

Why not add me too...my nine year old wants to get into fly fishing.

gr


----------



## jakesunclemike (Dec 30, 2009)

put my name in the pot i'm new but am enjoying this so far


----------



## marknga (Dec 30, 2009)

put me in please sir.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll take #108


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Y'all are added too.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Dec 30, 2009)

Boy howdy, if there is still time, throw me in.
Thanks for the gesture, bill.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Gary Mercer said:


> Boy howdy, if there is still time, throw me in.
> Thanks for the gesture, bill.



Time don't run out till noon on New Years Day. You are in.


----------



## wulf (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. Please include me, they will be a good start.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Dec 31, 2009)

paymaster ,
 i would be proud to be on this list. and also proud to have and use more of your flies.


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 31, 2009)

Great way to start the new year, thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2009)

Y'all are added.


----------



## a387673 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds good to me.... I'm in.


----------



## DanBROWNING (Dec 31, 2009)

go ahead and fix me up for trout,put my name in the hat.


----------



## brantd (Dec 31, 2009)

Drop my name in the hat !!!


----------



## Cypress94 (Dec 31, 2009)

That's awesome!  Please add me, too!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2009)

clumbsum is added.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2010)

And the winner is.

PaulD

PM sent.

Thanks for all the replies. I may do again sometime.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the chance!

I came in 2nd right...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> I came in 2nd right...



Yep along with about 100 others.


----------



## Bram (Jan 1, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats to PaulD..Paymaster thanks for the chance..fun and plan on doing this again..

Gerry


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2010)

Fine gesture, Pay! Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## fishbait (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the chance. An congrats to PaulD.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 1, 2010)

HUGE THANKS TO PAYMASTER!!!!! Thanks for all the congratulations too.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats to the winner and thanks for the drawing!


----------



## ltmedic (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats to PaulD and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jan 2, 2010)

That was fun!
Thanks, Pay, for the chance.
Paul, enjoy.
Happy New Year
G


----------



## Shug (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity


----------

